# Como armar ecualizador, pero solo de graves.



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 11, 2009)

Hola a todos los foristas, necesitaria un poco de ayuda para armar un ecualizador pero solo para los graves (asi como en los equipos de musica, que apretamos un boton y aumentan los graves) desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## alexus (Jun 11, 2009)

osea, un ecualizador de un solo canal?

como si fuera:

primer pulsada: S.A:BASS off
segunda pulsada: S.A:BASS 1
tercera pulsada: S.A:BASS 2
cuarta pulsada: RESET, por lo tanto S.A:BASS off.

algo asi dices tu?

me base en mi equipo de musica.

a las ordenes!


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 11, 2009)

si si, justamente asi. gracias!


----------



## alexus (Jun 11, 2009)

si no me equivoco cada vez que se pulsa el pulsador (rebundancia se dice no?) el filtro deja pasar una banda de frecuencia mas baja, de ahi mas grave. 

el diseño es sencillo, dime las ideas que tienes en mente y los "chiches" que le quieres agregar y diseñamos algo!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2009)

En este hilo se habla acerca de lo que tu quieres, te hace falta buscar un poco mas dentro del foro que es muy extenso.

Saludos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29218.html


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola tacatomon, muchas gracias es lo qe estaba buscando!


----------

